# Beth



## Ainsleys_mommy (Feb 23, 2013)

I had to have my sweet Bethany euthanized two days before her first birthday. I sold her to someone who kept breeding her, but she never gave birth. I bought her back, but she had retained fetuses. The vet told me that they could do surgery, but the surgery with the IV fluids and antibiotics, as well as at least a four day hospital stay would cost me around $470 and there was only about a 10-15% chance of it being successful because she had a uterine infection. Her temp was almost 105 when I made the decision. I'm devastated.
:bigtears:


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I'm sure you did the right thing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2013)

We're so sorry to hear this--feel for you both.


----------



## HEM (Feb 27, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I'm having a really hard time. Can't believe my baby girl is really gone. I thought about starting an opal Velveteen Lop project in her honor (she was a Holland, but I can't have another opal Holland). It's such a pretty color.


----------

